# XCR 1000 +  Scheibe



## versus (12. Dezember 2007)

hallo zusammen,

um nicht mit tech-talk, den ich nicht mehr verstehe, bombadiert zu werden, poste ich diesen frage hier im heimatforum und nicht bei den teilchspezialisten:

nachdem ich nun dieses tolle stück erstanden habe





soll es an das hier gebastelt werden





das würde mich nicht nur für die erneute teilnahme mit dem idrive am wettbewerb autorisieren, sondern auch noch den sehr lang gehegten wunsch nach scheibenbremsen am marathonfully (wenn ich mal der bezeichnung der fachzeitschriften folgen darf) erfüllen.

nun welche bremsen würdet ihr empfehlen ?

die ansprüche in absteigender priorität sind folgende:

1., 2. und 3. sie müssen gut aussehen  
(gerne mit was rot eloxierten dran  )
4. sie müssen einigermassen leicht sein
5. sie müssen mein 80kg auch bei regen gut zum stehen bringen
6. sie müssen nicht unbedingt den preis eines canyon-komplettrades haben

die funktion steht erst an 3. stelle, da ich mit der performance von v-brakes zumindest bei trockenheit immer ganz zufrieden war. nur eben nicht bei regen. will heissen, ich brauche keine 200mm möderbremse.

danke schonmal für die tipps


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Dezember 2007)

the cleg               sind schön bremsen wie ein wurfanker,aber schweine teuer



da bleibt nur eins   ne hope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (12. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> the cleg               sind schön bremsen wie ein wurfanker,aber schweine teuer
> 
> 
> 
> da bleibt nur eins   ne hope



bei hope war ich gedanklich auch schon, aber welche bloss ???

ich kenne mich bei discs echt null aus ! der erste und bis auf die dicke hayes am kona einzige , die ich bisher hatte, war die 2003er xt (4-kolben). 
fand sie a: schön und b: funktional top.
allerdings ist die inzwischen schwer zu bekommen.

wo wir schon dabei sind: bei den laufrädern gehts gerade weiter! mein favorit und schon lange auf der willichhabenliste: mavic crosslink disc in WEISS!

zu dem hauptrahmen und der gabel sicher


----------



## cleiende (12. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin mit ner Shimpanso XT sehr zufrieden, allerdings habe ich vorne ne 203mm Scheibe drauf, hinten reichen 160mm.
Die nagelneue XT mit dem schrägen Abgang finde ich sehr gut.
Aber Magura hat mich auch nie im Stich gelassen.

Allerdings ..... Stylefactor = 0


----------



## versus (12. Dezember 2007)

habe eben das hier gefunden - was meinst du zum preis ?
auf den fotos sieht man halt nicht viel. die marta fand ich auch schon immer fein. welche magura fährst du ?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=78576


----------



## Bastieeeh (12. Dezember 2007)

Nur zur Info - die 180er Hayes Scheibe hinten an meinem XCR 1000 hat, wie auch die 203er vorn an der Fox Vanilla, ganz nett geklingelt bei der leichtesten Verwindung. Mich hat es nicht gestört - wer sensibel ist, sollte auf jeden Fall eine 160er in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## alf2 (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich fahre XT und Deore Scheiben und kann Shimano auch nur loben. Einfach zum  Einstellen, top Funktion und guter Preis. 

Der Preis - Leistungs Sieger ist eindeutig die Deore Bremse:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k495/a3745/deore_scheibenbremse_br-m_535_im_set.html

Wobei die Deore mit kleiner Scheibe besser bremsen als die XT. Sie sind aber auch schwerer, leiten deshalb wahrscheinlich die Hitze besser ab). Beim Hardtail reichen mir die Deore im 160er Scheiben. Beim Fully hab ich vorne auf 203 aufgerÃ¼stet. Damit bremst die XT wie ein Wurfanker. Kostet was in der GrÃ¶Ãenordnung von 200â¬

Die Martha SL fÃ¤hrt ein Freund von mir. Von der Funktion sind sie mit der XT vergleichbar. Sie sind allerdings viel fummeliger zu montieren und einzustellen, da die Sitze an der Gabel und am Rahmen exakt plan gefrÃ¤st werden mÃ¼ssen (bei Shimano ist das egal, die schraubst du einfach irgendwie dran und stellst sie dann Ã¼ber die Adapter ein). Der Posingfaktor ist allerdings bei der Martha schon grÃ¶Ãer, vor allem weil es sie auch in rot eloxiert gibt. Sie kostet allerdings neu mehr als eine XTR.

Abraten wÃ¼rde ich dir von Magura Julie, dafÃ¼r haben die Magura Louise Freeride haben eine brachiale Bremsleistung, allerdings auch bei entsprechendem Gewicht.

Mit der Avid Juicy 5 und 7 hatten einige Bekannte Probleme (schnelles Verglasen, Bremsrubbeln und Quietschen) und die Hayes HFX9 hat ein Freund von mir nach 2 Ausfahrten gegen eine Louise FR getauscht.

ad Laufrad: Bei http://www.actionsports.de/ gibts gerade einen Laufradsatz mit XT Naben und DT Swiss 4.1d Felgen um 139â¬. Ich habe den Laufradsatz und kann ihn nur empfehlen. Funktioniert aber dank Centerlock nur mit Shimano Bremsscheiben (ist dafÃ¼r leichter und genial einfach zu montieren). 

Laufrad Brems Kombis gibts auch bei:
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/

@Bastieeeh: Ich habe die 203er XT am Vorderrad vÃ¶llig schleiffrei gekriegt.


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Dezember 2007)

Wenn Du etwas schönes, ROT eloxiertes willst, dann die Martha SL. Die gibts z.Zt. auch in Rot. Fahren würde ich sie allerdings mit normalen Wave-Scheiben (180 vorn, 160 hinten reicht imho völlig), das funktioniert problemlos. Es sollten sogar die Venti-Scheiben passen, die haben eine ROT eloxierte Aufnahme.

Leider nicht ganz billig, aber wirklich schön und gut.


----------



## oldman (13. Dezember 2007)

moin,

zur scheibengröße: lieber vorne dicke dinger als hinten. ob hinten 160 oder 210 dran ist, ist wurscht. wenn man die hr bremse zumacht, blockiert das rad, viel mehr passiert da nicht.

vorne würde ich 180 oder sogar 200 fahren. am xizang hängt eine 180er vorne, am fully vorne 200 und hinten 160.

imho finde ich die "alten" hope sehr schön (die schwarzen von "vor 2007"), die gibt es in IS und die bore caps kannst du ersetzen (-->rot).
auf jeden die "alte" suchen, da die 2007er modelle nur in PM erhältlich sind, dann bräuchtest du hinten einen adapter, das sieht dann wieder doof aus.

wer hopes kennt, weiss wie schön das surren ist, wenn man bremst: srrrrrrrrr macht sie.
achja, tip: mit floating discs wird die bremse niemals quietschen oder klingeln.


----------



## versus (13. Dezember 2007)

die hope finde ich seeehr schön - sind auf dem gebrauchtmarkt kaum zu finden. hat jemand (nicolai) eine gute quelle ?

übrigens eine neues angebot:

2003er 4-kolben IS + 160er scheiben NEU - inkl. 150 eu
mit dem pm adapter für vorne (manitou skareb) käme dann eine 180er dran.

die oben geposteten marta sl sind silber und wären für 200 inkl. versand zu haben.

die marta ist halt mit ca. 700 gramm auch echt leicht... (xt ~940gr)

was denkt ihr?


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Dezember 2007)

schau mal in die uk-bucht da findest du ne menge hopes zu zivilen preisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (13. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> mit dem pm adapter für vorne (manitou skareb) käme dann eine 180er dran.



Bist du dir sicher, dass die Skareb überhaupt eine 180er Scheibe verträgt?

Die XT ist auf jeden Fall eine sorglos Bremse, schöner finde ich allerdings die Martha. Da hängt es halt wirklich vom Zustand ab. Ich persönlich bin halt bei gebrauchten Scheibenbremsen generell skeptisch.


----------



## salzbrezel (13. Dezember 2007)

Mensch versus:

Dein Eingangspost schreit ja gradezu nach einer Marta!
Rot, leicht, günstig, sehr gut











Das ist wirklich eine super Bremse, über die Jahre bewährt, mit guter Bremskraft und schön dosierbar.

Die von Alf bemängelte Einstellerei kannst du dir bei den neuen Postmountzangen sparen, ist so genau wie bei anderen Herstellern auch.

Der Vergleich zu Hope:
Billiger, ein super Service, die Wartungsfreundlichkeit dank Mineralöl und die leichte Ersatzteilbeschaffung sind eindeutig ein Vorteil der Marta.

Nimm vorne eine 180er, hinten eine 160er, für eine Marathonbike ist das ein optimales Setup! Die Skarebs der resten Geneartion waren bis 165mm freigegeben, später bis 180mm. Die Scheibenbremsenfreigabe ist mir immer schon egal, fahre auch eine 180er an meiner bis 160 freigegebenen Marathon Race.


----------



## kingmoe (13. Dezember 2007)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=83266&sort=1&cat=33&page=1


----------



## Master | Torben (13. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> (manitou skareb) käme dann eine 180er dran




Ist deine Skareb für 180mm zugelassen? Weißt du das Skarebs sehr gern kaputt gehen in Verbindung mit Scheibenbremsen? Willst du dir das antun? 

Lass ich mal so im Raum stehen.

Zur Bremse - nimm die Marta! Bremst äußerst zuverlässig, gibts in komplett rot eloxiert, leichte ist sie auch noch und gut optisch gefällt sich sehr gut.


----------



## versus (14. Dezember 2007)

so, es gibt ergebnisse:

bremse: magura marta sl in silber 


laufräder: 



mavic crosslink disc (zu 95% - bin noch nicht ganz handelseinig)

wenn alles normal läuft, dann liegen die sachen an weihnachten in freiburg für mich bereit und das neue jahr kann mit einer grossen bastelaktion beginnen.

UND fullies zieht euch warm an für den wettbewerb


----------



## salzbrezel (14. Dezember 2007)

Darf ich dir noch was zu den Cross-Links sagen:

Hatte mal einen Satz, der Freilauf war nicht das Wahre. Hatte die RÃ¤der von einem Freund Ã¼bernommen, der den Freilauf schon einmal ausgetauscht hatte. Bei mir hat dann der zweite auch die GrÃ¤tsche gemacht. Das Vorderrad ist i.O., das lÃ¤uft immernoch.

Das einzig Gute an den Cross-Links ist die Optik und die muss man bei eBay mit meist Ã¼ber 100â¬ pro Satz (gebraucht!!!) teuer bezahlen. 
Die Nachteile: der LRS weigt etwa 1900g, Ersatzteile quasi keine mehr und besonders haltbar auch nicht, teuer.
FÃ¼r nur etwas mehr bekommst du ja schon XT/717er Lrs, das wÃ¼rde ich dir eher vorschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (14. Dezember 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Darf ich dir noch was zu den Cross-Links sagen:
> 
> Hatte mal einen Satz, der Freilauf war nicht das Wahre. Hatte die Räder von einem Freund übernommen, der den Freilauf schon einmal ausgetauscht hatte. Bei mir hat dann der zweite auch die Grätsche gemacht. Das Vorderrad ist i.O., das läuft immernoch.
> 
> ...



möööp. ich fahr so'n lrs auf meinem niota, der lrs ist gebraucht gekauft, kriegt ausser prügel und dreck nichts von mir - läuft wie'n käfer.
stimmt, dass manche crosslinks die grätsche gemacht haben (sagt man auch von dt naben und von amclssic und von hadley, usw).
kurz, der lrs ist garnicht so übel, wirklich.

@versus:  
thema hope: uk bucht, siehe david's tip. da habe ich meine her. oder mal im eingangforum eine pm an bateman, der verkauft einen satz m4.


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Dezember 2007)

ditt isse und es könnte echt n schnäppchen werden.  

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HOPE-MINI-FRO...ryZ58082QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (23. Dezember 2007)

so. morgen ist weihnachten und übermorgen werde ich dann den eltern einen beusch abstatten. unterm baum warten dann ausser den mir unbekannten dingen:

1. ein polierter xcr hinterbau mit discaufnahme
2. ein satz silberner marta sl bremsen mit 180/160 wave scheiben
3. ein satz weisse mavic crosslink disc

ich freu mich wie bolle aufs basteln und wünsche allen ähnlich tolle geschenke !!!


----------



## versus (1. Januar 2008)

gestern habe ich mal angefangen zu basteln. alten hinterbau ausbauen und im neuen lager einpressen. ging eigentlich super, allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass die rechte buchse in der schwinge völlig hinüber ist und ich vor dem zusammenbau erst eine neue besorgen muss - schei...   

d.h. ich kann die erste tour des jahres NICHT mit dem xcr machen! es deutet sich allerdings an, dass das recht schick aussehen wird


----------



## Master | Torben (2. Januar 2008)

Hast du das Ersatzteil schon da?

Der Online-Shop wo ich mein I.Drive Lagerkit her habe verkauft nur noch ein einziges GT-Schaltauge, alles andere ist raus (siehe Ersatzteil-Thread).

Ich hab aber noch so nen Einpressteil für die Schwinge da (glaube sogar zwei) - ist zwar gebraucht und von nem 03er I.Drive, dafür aber in sehr gutem Zustand, falls du es brauchst (und es bei dir passt) kannst du es gegen Transportkosten haben


----------



## versus (2. Januar 2008)

das hört sich super an! ich brauche die beiden teile, die hier auf deinem letzten foto ganz oben zu sehen sind. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4126757&postcount=39

wenn du die hast, gib bitte auf jeden fall bescheid   .


----------



## Master | Torben (3. Januar 2008)

Also - ich hab beide gefunden!

Sind halt leider die gebrauchten (wurden nur ausgebaut und wegen komplett neuem Kit nicht wieder eingebaut, hatte als ich geschrieben hab 'sehr guter Zustand' doch etwas anderes in Erinnerung ).

Die eine würde ich sagen sieht gut aus (die Untere), die andere habe ich doch etwas 'verletzt' beim rausholen (siehe Foto). der Außendurchmesser ist ca 22mm.






Falls es passen sollte und du Interesse hast sag bescheid


----------



## versus (3. Januar 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Also - ich hab beide gefunden!
> 
> Sind halt leider die gebrauchten (wurden nur ausgebaut und wegen komplett neuem Kit nicht wieder eingebaut, hatte als ich geschrieben hab 'sehr guter Zustand' doch etwas anderes in Erinnerung ).
> 
> ...



sieht doch sehr gut aus und passt  
sie haben post


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> das hört sich super an! ich brauche die beiden teile, die hier auf deinem letzten foto ganz oben zu sehen sind.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4126757&postcount=39
> 
> wenn du die hast, gib bitte auf jeden fall bescheid   .



Und hast dein Bike schon fertig umgebaut?

Würde mich mal interessieren wie es aussieht 

Gruss Sushi


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2008)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Und hast dein Bike schon fertig umgebaut?
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren wie es aussieht
> 
> Gruss Sushi




neee  
ich habe angefangen und musste leider feststellen, dass eine lagerbuchse im alten hinterbau völlig hinüber war. ein freundliches mitglied aus unserer gemeinde (master torben  ) hier hat mir welche vermacht, die sind aber noch unterwegs in die schweiz.
der neue hinterbau ist schon vorbereitet und ich habe ich acuh schon mal drangeschraubt um zu sehen, wie es so wird und ich kann sagen:

   

ich hoffe in einer woche, bzw. spät. zum wettbewerb gibt es dann fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (13. Januar 2008)

Sobald die Teile bei dir in der Schweiz sind sag mal bescheid ob sie in die XCR Schwinge passen


----------



## Sushi1976 (13. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> neee
> ich habe angefangen und musste leider feststellen, dass eine lagerbuchse im alten hinterbau völlig hinüber war. ein freundliches mitglied aus unserer gemeinde (master torben  ) hier hat mir welche vermacht, die sind aber noch unterwegs in die schweiz.
> der neue hinterbau ist schon vorbereitet und ich habe ich acuh schon mal drangeschraubt um zu sehen, wie es so wird und ich kann sagen:
> 
> ...



Na gut dann warten wir noch ein wenig auf die Bilder, viel Glück 

Sushi


----------



## Sushi1976 (14. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> neee
> ich habe angefangen und musste leider feststellen, dass eine lagerbuchse im alten hinterbau völlig hinüber war. ein freundliches mitglied aus unserer gemeinde (master torben  ) hier hat mir welche vermacht, die sind aber noch unterwegs in die schweiz.
> der neue hinterbau ist schon vorbereitet und ich habe ich acuh schon mal drangeschraubt um zu sehen, wie es so wird und ich kann sagen:
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4383291&postcount=31

das ist mein Bike nach dem Umbau....auch auf Scheibe und noch einige andere Veränderungen....

Gruss Sushi


----------



## Bastieeeh (14. Januar 2008)

Schönes - öhm - Specialized!


----------



## versus (14. Januar 2008)

stimmt! sieht gut aus, hat aber einen mangel


----------



## Sushi1976 (14. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> stimmt! sieht gut aus, hat aber einen mangel



....ist kein GT ich weis  genau das meinst du doch oder?

Gruss MArco


----------



## versus (14. Januar 2008)

genau. ich hatte auch mal ein fsr, allerdings das 01er enduro. 
gutes rad, gehört aber nicht hierher...


----------



## Sushi1976 (14. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> genau. ich hatte auch mal ein fsr, allerdings das 01er enduro.
> gutes rad, gehört aber nicht hierher...



Ja ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung GT oder Specialized und meine Entscheidung viel auf das Stumpi.
Ich verfolge aber trotzdem den Thread  mit Interesse
Sorry.für mein Bild vom Stumpjumper!
Ich bin auf dein GT gespannt!!

Gruss Marco


----------



## versus (14. Januar 2008)

das wollen wir gerade nochmal durchgehen lassen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (14. Januar 2008)

*Aber nur mit viel* 

 *und mit*  
*Volker falls Du noch auf die Buchsen wartest, kannst Du dir hiermit die Zeit vertreiben*


----------



## Sushi1976 (14. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> das wollen wir gerade nochmal durchgehen lassen ;-)



Danke wie gnädig 

Sushi


----------



## hoeckle (14. Januar 2008)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Danke wie gnädig
> 
> Sushi


 

Doch, doch°!!! Sind wir hier auf jeden Fall. Überall anders wärst Du geteert und gefedert worden, natürlich mit dem obligatorischen SuFu Hinweiß...

Noch besser aber, Du holst Dir auch ein GT und dann ist der richtige Ort für´s Stumpi hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277993&page=2&highlight=ketzerei


----------

